

Show HN: BitcoinFYI - ShaneCurran
http://bitcoinfyi.com/

======
colinbartlett
[http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com](http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com) might be
a bit ahead of you in terms of content

------
dandrewb
And also [http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/)

